# Inno 3D GeForce 4 MX440/MX 440 SE 64 MB DDRAM (TV OUT) Games Freeze!!!



## Mirkoslav (Apr 10, 2003)

I am avrage user, and don't know much of pc.
I have trouble with my new pc games such is: James Bond Nightfire, Unreal Tournement 2003, C&C Generals. All the new games who need the DX 8.1. Exepct the ("Soldier of Fortune 2 ") They will start and then they will freeze out or reset my pc. Before I upgraded my PC, game James Bond Nightfire worked with my old pc even UT 2003 worked but with very bad graphic.

My old PC was:
OS: WIN98SE
MB: VIA Accorp
CPU: Celleron 633 Mhz
RAM: 128 SDRAM
VGA: ATI RAGE FURY 32 MB RAM (TV OUT)
Monitor 15" : Hansol Mazellan 501 P
HDD: Maxtor 2B020H1

Today
My PC is :
OS: XP Professional
MB&CPU: AMD Athlon 1466 MHz (1.4 Ghz)
RAM: 256 SDRAM
VGA: Inno 3D GeForce 4 MX440/MX 440 SE 64 MB DDRAM (TV OUT)
Monitor 15" : Hansol Mazellan 501 P
HDD: Maxtor 2B020H1

Also I have :

Film Edit Card : Movie DV 100 
TV/FM Card : 3Demon capture on pc
Modem : 56K
Scaner: (Parallel port)
Cammera : Logitech
CDROM : Teac 532-b
CDRW : HP +7500

I update the VGA (www.nvidia.com), also DX9 I have, still is the same problem.

Thanks all you ppl for advices, I found and solve my problem, it was old MB BIOS, I take my pc to the service and serviceman said that was old MB BIOS,and he can not suport fast cpu like mine, (cause the day when MB was manufactured didn't exist that kind oof fast cpu's). SO he updated and now works fine.


----------



## mannteuffel (Apr 23, 2003)

A friend of mine had exactly the same problem last week- Medal of Honor would start and freeze after a while, sometime the pc would reboot during a game, Mafia froze, IL-2 Sturmovik. After testing everything (he's got a AMD 2200 XP, 512 DDR Ram, ATI 8500 LE 128) we found the problem to be the power supply. If your machine is fine using any other application aside from games (as his was) then the video card is needing more power then the system can supply. Buy a more powerful power supply, swap them out, test your games and if the problem recurrs you can always take the new power supply back. Unfortunately, you can't go cheap on power supplies, and most that come with the case are underpowered! Let me know if this is the problem.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Ok,
Well it could be to do with the video cards settings.
1) For video card tweaking visit http://www.techspot.com/guides-hardware.shtml
2) Use a program such as NVMax to setup your video cards setting properly. Its a simple little program that allows you to change many settings easily. The tweak guide I mentioned explains what all the options do.
3) When games freeze it can sometimes be a heat issue. Have you tried running your games with the case open and blowing a fan over your computer? Try this and see if the game freezes. If it doesnt then its definately a heat problem. And maybe the heatsink/fan on your videocard is not working too well.
4) Theres always the chance its a problem with another program. It could be caused by a conflict with another program running. Go here for a useful program to copy a log of your StartUp: http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/
Posting that log here might prove useful. 
Good luck.


----------

